# look what I broke today!!



## chrpmaster (May 5, 2004)

well maybe I did actually break anything but I sure got it stuck.

By way of background I was out at my Dad's place sickle bar mowing for him. Of course I waited a couple weeks too long so the grass/weeds were over waist high. I had dual wheels on my Gravely cause part of the area I was mowing was the bank on the side of the road which is very steep. 

Anyway I noticed that some of the grass started wrapping around the axels. I didn't think much about it and kept going. After more accumulated I noticed the tractor pulling to one side and then after both wheels were covered with grass it started bogging down the engine to the point of stalling. Anyone who has ever used a Gravley knows that this requires alot of drag. 

This is the picture of the wheels before I cleaned it up.


----------



## chrpmaster (May 5, 2004)

here is one with the tires removed. I had no idea how tight it was packed in there til I took the wheels off.


----------



## chrpmaster (May 5, 2004)

This is what it is supposed to look like without the grass. I think we picked up 4 or 5 garbage bags of grass up after cleaning both sides.


----------



## Fordfarm (Dec 27, 2005)

How many bales did you get?


----------



## Archdean (Jul 15, 2004)

Andy,
There is a reason that you are having that problem! Look for a rotating protrusion or the like!


----------



## chrpmaster (May 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Archdean _
> *Andy,
> There is a reason that you are having that problem! Look for a rotating protrusion or the like! *


Do you mean tires?


----------



## HarryG (Mar 28, 2004)

Actually, you're lucky the long grass didn't rip that axle seal. You really had a heap of grass there.


----------



## Archdean (Jul 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chrpmaster _
> *Do you mean tires?  *


Perhaps and more! have you ever seen a self cleaning mud guard? with both wheels it looks to me that you have a rough area on the outer part of the outer hub!! a natural grass grabber if I ever saw one!!

Try a flat bar extending horizontally across the front of the two tires about 1/3rd up the circumference to knock the grass flat so the tires can roll over it rather then through it!!


----------



## Archdean (Jul 15, 2004)

Look strongly at this portion of your Wheel hub!!

<img src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v517/Archdean/MyBitmap.jpg">


----------



## chrpmaster (May 5, 2004)

Thats a good idea Dean. (I was just kidding when I made the comment about the tires.) I will have to see where I could attach something like what you suggested.


----------

